# amano shrimp



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

who has them and what do u think? life expectancy? :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good cleaners for algae. Very hard to breed as the fry need brackish water to develop but they "spawn" in fresh water. I perfer Cherry shrimp as they are easy to breed and will keep a constant population in a tank for years. Amanos are larger than cherries. They live 2-3 years.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

the cherry shrimp will be able to breed successfully in a tank without taking them out of the tank? if so... i might get them then...i'm just looking for some shrimp that will clean a little bit and look great in the tank!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Then cherries are the shrimp for you! I have been looking for cherries for weeks now, can't find a good inexpensive source other than aquabid.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cherry shrimp will breed in a community tank. The fry stay hidden until they are large enough to swim on their own. I pull out a dozen or so every month.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

wow! let me know if you have any for sale...i think i would like to get some soon...


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Same here, is you ever want to sell any, I am willing to pay for shipping too!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

like wise for me i've been looking for cherrys


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

cherrys rock. easy to keep


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

talk to aprilrain on here she sold me the cherry shrimp i have and they are doing good and have produced 10 or 15 babies in about a month


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Amanos, in theory, can live in a pond. Could cherry? Pond is in texas where the winters are general light but temperature fluxates a lot. Pond is 1,500 gallons and I have two floating heaters in it. Pond has goldfish & koi in it.


----------

